# i'm dreaming of a white christmas



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

white flat rate boxes that is. Some of you have been pm'd, and now im lazy so were going to do it this way. I have a target and need some helpers. This is a good one, pm me for details if you are interested. One caveat though...shipping on saturday, so not a whole lot of time to plan. I'll start the list. 

1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54


i cant remember who else said they wanted in..... so if i missed you add your name.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54
7. WyldKnyght


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54
7. WyldKnyght 
8. bazookajoe8


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

can you say "nukular holocaust"?

I think you can:mrgreen:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54
7. WyldKnyght
8. bazookajoe8 
9. jphank


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54
7. WyldKnyght
8. bazookajoe8 
9. jphank
10. Danfish98


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54
7. WyldKnyght
8. bazookajoe8 
9. jphank
10. Danfish98 
11. foster0724


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54
7. WyldKnyght
8. bazookajoe8 
9. jphank
10. Danfish98 
11. foster0724
12. The Brain (Shipping Monday next day to catch up...)


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

kapathy said:


> 1. kapathy
> 2. skfr518
> 3. aninjaforallseasons
> 4.ouirknotamused
> ...


:shock: Talk about an allstar lineup! Somebody's gettin totally effed up! This should be VERY interesting to watch!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Would if I could but I'm out of the country until the 7th


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Woot!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I wanna tag along...

1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54
7. WyldKnyght
8. bazookajoe8 
9. jphank
10. Danfish98 
11. foster0724
12. The Brain (Shipping Monday next day to catch up...)
13. Packerjh


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh man - someone is going to need a bandaid!

And bactine.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

im in...
1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54
7. WyldKnyght
8. bazookajoe8
9. jphank
10. Danfish98
11. foster0724
12. The Brain (Shipping Monday next day to catch up...)
13. Packerjh
14. Exprime8


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54
7. WyldKnyght
8. bazookajoe8
9. jphank
10. Danfish98
11. foster0724
12. The Brain (Shipping Monday next day to catch up...)
13. Packerjh
14. Exprime8
15. Vicini


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> :shock: Talk about an allstar lineup! Somebody's gettin totally effed up! This should be VERY interesting to watch!


Yep...somebody is gonna get effed up...And I get to join in the effing....buwahahahahahah


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Let the good times roll!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

anybody need target info?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

kapathy said:


> anybody need target info?


yes sir.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

kapathy said:


> anybody need target info?


Yes.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54
7. WyldKnyght
8. bazookajoe8
9. jphank
10. Danfish98
11. foster0724
12. The Brain (Shipping Monday next day to catch up...)
13. Packerjh
14. Exprime8
15. Vicini
16. android


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> anybody need target info?





exprime8 said:


> yes sir.





Danfish98 said:


> Yes.


well.....we have a target and when we're done, there will be a crater the size of New Jersey

any other questions?


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy Crap! Someone is in trouble.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well.....we have a target and when we're done, there will be a crater the size of New Jersey
> 
> any other questions?


I got 1... Go easy on the guy or go Ape S#it???


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> I got 1... Go easy on the guy or go Ape S#it???


i think your avatar answers that...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea! My computer was broken and now its fixed. Since I can now print shipping labels again:

1. kapathy
2. skfr518
3. aninjaforallseasons
4.ouirknotamused
5. trilobyte
6.oldmso54
7. WyldKnyght
8. bazookajoe8
9. jphank
10. Danfish98
11. foster0724
12. The Brain (Shipping Monday next day to catch up...)
13. Packerjh
14. Exprime8
15. Vicini
16. android 
17. SoCalOCMatt

:dude:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

kapathy said:


> I have a target and need some helpers.


You can take the Kevin out of the ZK, but you can't take the ZK out of the Kevin.

Or something like that.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

szyzk said:


> You can take the Kevin out of the ZK, but you can't take the ZK out of the Kevin.
> 
> Or something like that.


yeah something like that.... but this will be the last hurrah for me for a little bit... gotta take it easy to start 2013


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0266 xxxx 29

saturday am pickup.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0265 xxxx 06 Saturday pick up.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

9405 5036 9930 0266 ****

Had to send mine this afternoon...


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

hahahaha someone is screwed royally!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

This sounds like a lot of fun. I wish I could participate in this destruction. 

Sigh....
At least I get to enjoy watching someone get blown up.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

this is scary


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

shipping monday.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shipping Monday also


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0266 xxxx 20. On my way to PO to drop off right now.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Headed out today 9405503699300266****97


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Shipping Monday for me! Well, from me. Not for me. For ____________!!!! HAHAHA!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

9405503699300267100#$% Happy Holidays Good Friend!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

it's on it's way

9405 5036 9930 0266 73XX xx

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

up up and away!! 940550369930026695xXxX


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

of yeah.....blame post #38


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

This should be epic! opcorn:

Doc


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

NavyPiper said:


> This should be epic! opcorn:
> 
> Doc


This will be epic!

0312 2120 0000 6425 XXXX


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

My package is ready, and will go out on Monday...Buwahahahha


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

drop shipped ORDER #: 4169088 this morning!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Firing one!!!

*Pinky:* Narf! 9405503699300267691866


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

cue dramatic music....dun dun dun....item delivered.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain: *This is going to be a long week for someone...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *This is going to be a long week for someone...


Remember ones coming from Canadia... it's going to last months... LOL


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Drop Ship ready for 1/2


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Now that the target has posted (here), anyone else what to join in?!?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Now that the target has posted (here), anyone else what to join in?!?


yeah..anybody else wanna bomb Ron while Zilla is hibernating?..opportunities like this don't happen too often.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm a slacker. I overslept and the PO closed before I could get there. looks like I ship Very late on Wednesday.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Your gift for XXXX has been shipped, and you will be notified via email when it has been delivered.

Order ID: 12366-agif-5926.1


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Vicini said:


> I'm a slacker. I overslept and the PO closed before I could get there. looks like I ship Very late on Wednesday.


This except I was working not oversleeping...


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, this is gonna be MEGA!


----------

